# Has anyone found anything new for Tinnitus? (ringing in the ears)



## Denise1952 (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi all, 

I am doing better with the tinnitus, although it hasn't gotten quieter, it's just I am getting used to it.  There are times I want to scream because of it, and just wondering what silence would sound like again.  

Just hoping someone has some updates, or new ideas/remedies that are working.  They say there is NO cure for tinnitus, and I honestly haven't talked to anyone that has my type, that has gotten rid of it.  It's not the type that might come on after too much aspirin etc., then go away after the aspirin is through your body.  It's is 24/7, but mercifully, I am able to sleep at night, most of the time.


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Feb 4, 2016)

I am so used to my tinnitus, which has been constant for over 30 years, that I have learned to live with it.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 4, 2016)

Bluecheese50 said:


> I am so used to my tinnitus, which has been constant for over 30 years, that I have learned to live with it.



I have a feeling that is the best I'll do BC.  Mine only started about 2012 I think it was.  It's one of those mysterious illnesses that doesn't seem to get that much attention.  Many folks don't know what I am talking about.  It has hit some so hard, it drives them to end it ALL  Luckily, you and I aren't in their place


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 4, 2016)

I've had it too, for as long as I remember, but I've gotten used to it.   It does get worse on days when I eat a lot of salt.  Does that mean it's related to blood pressure, or retained water???  IDK.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 4, 2016)

could be Nancy, I just read about Salt yesterday, and sugar too (plus some sugar substitutes).  I will see what happens when I have done more salt, or sugar too.  Mine seems worse whenever I wake up.  Maybe that's because it at least is unnoticeable when I am sleeping, weird it allows sleep.


----------



## imp (Feb 4, 2016)

Well, FWIW, my own life-long tinnitis (began in my 20s) never comes and goes, never gets better or worse. It's severe enough to occasionally have trouble ignoring it, but most of the time, that's exactly what I do. Physical activity, like walking briskly, seems to engage my mental processes adequately enough that I hardly notice it. Never was good at "multi-tasking", according to my wife!   imp


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 4, 2016)

I walk too, and try to eat healthy Imp, but yeah, mine doesn't improve, so far anyway.  I didn't get it until later in life as I think I mentioned.  It's an awful, nagging thing, or can be.  I feel blessed that I don't have it as bad as some folks.  I hear many of our Veterans have it from being around bombs etc. I don't think mine is "incident" related.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 5, 2016)

Bluecheese50 said:


> I am so used to my tinnitus, which has been constant for over 30 years, that I have learned to live with it.





imp said:


> Well, FWIW, my own life-long tinnitis (began in my 20s) never comes and goes, never gets better or worse. It's severe enough to occasionally have trouble ignoring it, but most of the time, that's exactly what I do. Physical activity, like walking briskly, seems to engage my mental processes adequately enough that I hardly notice it. Never was good at "multi-tasking", according to my wife!   imp



...No change no cure no remedy..I just deal with it!!


----------



## Pappy (Feb 5, 2016)

What Ken said. There is nothing, that I'm aware of, that can be done about it.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 5, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 26509...No change no cure no remedy..I just deal with it!!



I hope that changes, especially for those that have it worse than I do, and maybe aren't handling it.  But I haven't read or seen a thing that is proven to work


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 26, 2018)

I don't have tinnitus.  And I'm 80.  Think I had some ringing some yrs back but it's gone.  I believe what could have done this is upping magnesium over  the last few years.  I take it thru the day.  And I found this and thought I'd put it here.   Many are deficient and don't know they are:

http://tinnituswise.com/remedies/tinnitus-magnesium-treatment-deficiency/

My hearing is as clear as a bell.

I also take Grape Seed Extract for decades and Vit C daily.  These are antioxidants that also can address  this tinnitus.  

So many live with this..I can't imagine..And finding recently magnesium could be a big one.


----------



## hearlady (Aug 29, 2018)

Something I've run across in my business is Musical Tinnitus. People hear music plainly. A lot hear choir music plain as day. 
A lady yesterday came and started by saying "you'll think I'm crazy but..." and she proceeded to tell me she was hearing music. Sweet Chariot and Jimmy Cracked Corn to be specific. 
I did a full hearing test (she already wears aids) and gave it to her to take to her ENT. He will likely order other tests to rule out an underlying problem since this just started.
It's unusual but not unheard of.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 29, 2018)

Denise, I’ve had it in my left ear for years. Don’t dwell on or it will drive you bonkers. Mine is a very high pitch ringing.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 29, 2018)

Go on the internet and find a white noise generator app.

Get a set of earphones and listen to the white noise.

That gives temporary relief and might help you sleep.

For me there are two T.V. stations that go off the air and play a higher pitched sound that seems to cancel out my tinnitus.

It's about at the same frequency.  Otherwise I just get used to it.


----------



## rgp (Aug 29, 2018)

I've had it for a few years now, I tried Lipo-Flavonoid . Gave it a full three months , no help at all. 

It just makes no sense that in this time of such 'so-called' great advances in medicine , that they cannot correct something so wide spread. Hell, they can't even explain what causes it for certain.

One would think that somewhere there has to be a research scientist that has it, and would make himself the test dummy. If he found the cause & the correction?...he'd make a fortune!


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 29, 2018)

Could be you may be taking the wrong thyroid medication. 

And could be you are deficient in magnesium.

And antioxidants are very helpful in this issue.


----------



## twinkles (Aug 29, 2018)

i have it in both ears i guess i have gotten use to it


----------

